# Induction compatible wok?



## obxcrabby (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a glass induction cooktop with which I am very happy. I would like to be able to stir fry, but regular pans do a marginal job at best. I know that ideally a wok should have a round bottom and that carbon steel works best. I am looking for suggestions as to the best pan or wok to use with that cooktop. Thanks.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

A carbon steel wok works well on an induction cooktop. There are plenty of flat-bottom carbon-steel woks out there. Heats quickly, good heat recovery.

You can order on-line from http://www.wokshop.com/ or Amazon. If you want to shop locally, Asian grocers are your best bet.

I did find a good one at Kroger operated department store locally (Smith's). Imusa brand, good handle, well built, reasonable price. I have some other IMUSA cast iron I've liked as well. I seasoned it up and gave it to a friend for Christmas. I'm tempted to get one for myself as well.

If you're committed to a round bottom wok, there are specialized induction burners for those out there too. I have one of these I like a lot too.


----------



## obxcrabby (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks, I appreciate the advice.


----------

